# Jerky W/QVIEW



## bluebombersfan (Oct 9, 2011)

Thought I would try out the LEM original jerky.  Started with 4lbs of 1/4 strips of beef.  Let them sit in the fridge for about a day and a half then put in smoker @ 150 for 4 hours.




















Here it is finshed product.  I smoked it with Maple, the flavoring is awesome!!!  for sure a make again!!!







And of course a little Bear view!!!







Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Looks like jerky. LOL *

*Love the Bear view.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*JC1947*


----------



## boykjo (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome..........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## kingkoch42 (Oct 9, 2011)

gone


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 9, 2011)

Kingkoch42 said:


> Real good looking.  One question ( I always have questions!) - is that "hot" smoked (cooked) ?
> 
> I ask because I put a rub on the meat for 24 hours, cold smoke (meat stays raw)  for 1 to 2 hours, pass it  in a dehydrator for about 12 hours then vacuum pack it.  It seems a lot longer than your method.
> 
> Cal


I smoked this for 4 hours @ 150 and it turned out perfect.  What temp do you put in your dehydrator??


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2011)

You did a find job !!!  Looks great 1


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 9, 2011)

THANKS for the comments!!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome Job My Friend!

I run my dehydrator at 165°  and it takes around 6 ours to do a batch of jerky

What cut of beef did you use?

Top Round?

Bottom Round?

Flank Steak?

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2011)

That looks Great, Bomber !!!!

Nice BearView Too!!!!

Bear


----------



## kingkoch42 (Oct 10, 2011)

gone


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 10, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Awesome Job My Friend!
> 
> I run my dehydrator at 165°  and it takes around 6 ours to do a batch of jerky
> 
> ...


I useda 4lb top round roast and had the butcher slice it into 1/4" slices for me.


----------



## alelover (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great. I need to make some more. Got two Londons in the freezer waiting on me.


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice job! what did you use to season it prior to smoking?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 10, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Nice job! what did you use to season it prior to smoking?


I used a package made by LEM,  it was just origianl flavor.  For sure a make again it tastes great just may add a bit more pepper.


----------



## rivet (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy moly Blue, that is some ab-soh-lootlley delicious looking jerky you made there! Wow. And DOUBLE WOW. That meat hanging in the smoker was heavenly! I've tried making jerky just in the dehydrator, but it never came out too good. Your way looks perfect- got to give it a try, heck I got the vertical smoker, I just need to do it! 

Just amazing at the quality and beauty of the food people put out around here...everyday! Got to love it.

:yahoo:


----------



## venture (Oct 10, 2011)

Excellent!!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 10, 2011)

Rivet said:


> Holy moly Blue, that is some ab-soh-lootlley delicious looking jerky you made there! Wow. And DOUBLE WOW. That meat hanging in the smoker was heavenly! I've tried making jerky just in the dehydrator, but it never came out too good. Your way looks perfect- got to give it a try, heck I got the vertical smoker, I just need to do it!
> Just amazing at the quality and beauty of the food people put out around here...everyday! Got to love it.


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2011)

That looks absolutely phenomenal!  I've always done jerky in the dehydrator, but have always wanted to "upgrade" to using my smoker.  With bow season here in MN, looks like a good time to start as the freezer will get full soon!


----------



## sqwib (Oct 12, 2011)

Kudos my friend, great job!


----------



## smokin - k (Oct 20, 2011)

Great job Blue on that jerky! Last time I tried making jerky I about cut my finger off... Couldn't wait for the meat to thaw a little. Plus don't try cutting frozen meat while your half lit. LOL! I'll have to give it another shot (sober this time)... Take Care, Smokin - K


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 20, 2011)

Smokin - K said:


> Great job Blue on that jerky! Last time I tried making jerky I about cut my finger off... Couldn't wait for the meat to thaw a little. Plus don't try cutting frozen meat while your half lit. LOL! I'll have to give it another shot (sober this time)... Take Care, Smokin - K


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH< Thanks!  I always get mu butcher to slice up a couple of top round roasts for me then no chance of taking off a finger.  Then I can enjoy as many beers as I like!


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 20, 2011)

*Great looking jerky Blue.*

*I've never made jerky, but after this post I'm going to.*

*What is the shelf life with it shrink wrapped.*


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 20, 2011)

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Great looking jerky Blue.*
> 
> *I've never made jerky, but after this post I'm going to.*
> 
> *What is the shelf life with it shrink wrapped.*




Thanks!  To be honest with you it is always gone in a few weeks!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 26, 2011)

I could have sworn that i messaged you my address ........LOL


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 26, 2011)

nepas said:


> I could have sworn that i messaged you my address ........LOL


HAHAHAHAAHAHA, Thanks Nepas!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 31, 2011)

I been checking my mail box daily. Guess the mail lady got hungry.

Nice jerky BBf


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 11, 2012)

I was volunteered to make jerky for 80 soldiers in Afganistan by Christmas This is going to be an honororable smoke to say the least. I use what is called Rouladen cut of beef, about 1/4"thick and I cut it into strips. I told them to get 40 lbs of beef, thinking with shrinkage i would lose 25% Am I right on my thinking?????


----------



## dougmays (Dec 11, 2012)

i generally use around 55-60% of my meat weight when i do mine. i smoke for a couple hours for flavor then into the dehydrator for about 7 hours. when you suck out all that moisture you lose alot of weight.


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 14, 2012)

Hoity Toit said:


> I was volunteered to make jerky for 80 soldiers in Afganistan by Christmas This is going to be an honororable smoke to say the least. I use what is called Rouladen cut of beef, about 1/4"thick and I cut it into strips. I told them to get 40 lbs of beef, thinking with shrinkage i would lose 25% Am I right on my thinking?????


My last three batches I lost between 42 and 44%


----------



## smokeman561 (Dec 14, 2012)

Do you still put jerky seasoning on the meat when you make jerky via a smoker? Or is it just personal preference?


----------



## fuzzyfishin (Dec 22, 2012)

You would have to have some type of cure on it for it not to spoil.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2012)

MMMMMMMM JERKY (Homer Simpson)

Looks real good.


----------



## candycoated (Dec 24, 2012)

Blue what kinda rig did you use for your jerky? Electric or propane?

_EDIT: oops, he posted jerky qview over a year ago, oh well_


----------



## smokeyj1 (Dec 24, 2012)

SmokeMan561 said:


> Do you still put jerky seasoning on the meat when you make jerky via a smoker? Or is it just personal preference?


I marinate overnight then get pretty dried off and season with smoked pepper or crushed red pepper. I like my jerky sweet & spicy..

5cloves garlic crushed

2 TBL granulated onion

1 TBL crushed red pepper

1 TBL cracked black pepper

2/3 cup brown sugar

2/3 cup soy sauce

1/2 cup teriyaki sauce

1/4 cup worcestershire

1/4 cup pineapple juice concentrate

1/3 cup balsamic vinegar

1 TBL liquid smoke or to taste

! use this for about 10-15# top round or london broil

This is my secret recipe, don't tell anyone..:)


----------



## smokeyj1 (Dec 24, 2012)

fuzzyfishin said:


> You would have to have some type of cure on it for it not to spoil.


Mine doesn't last long enough to spoil! I also vacuum seal and freeze, and take out at my leisure..


----------



## dodersmokedmeat (Jan 13, 2013)

great job, i love the hanging method. the first few times i made jerkey i had always layed in on the racks. the fat that did render stayed on top and kind of pooled making the jerkey feel and taste greasy. i started to do the hanging method and had much better results.

looks great!


----------

